# what decoder?



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

i just got a dd40x and it has two motors. what decoders can handle multiple motors.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

digitrax dh465.
http://www.digitrax.com/prd_mobdec_dh465.php


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

or like i said convert it to a single motor and upgrade to a new rtr motor with a custom drive shaft and yo can run any decoder. lolz


----------

